# Nu Skin Galvanic Spa System



## dnemke (Jan 10, 2008)

Has anyone used this system, im tempted to purchase. Results ?


----------



## Kathy (Jan 13, 2008)

I haven't, sorry. I googled it and found some info., but not much. hth

Does the Nu Skin Galvanic Spa System II work? Anyone with any experience with it? - Yahoo! Answers

Beautynomics - The Economics of Vanity Blog Archive Product Review : Nu Skin Galvanic Spa


----------



## chocobon (Jan 13, 2008)

I haven't sorry!!


----------



## sallyjlackey (Feb 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *dnemke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Has anyone used this system, im tempted to purchase. Results ? Hi...My sister just brought her Galvanic Spa system and tried it on me....thought it would "help" my wrinkles. I'm 58 and blond w/sensitive skin. The treatment caused a severe burn on my face. We went to the doctor and he said it was a result of the Galvanic Spa treatment....nothing else I'd done or been exposed to could account for what happened to my face. It's been a week and my face is still swollen, red, tight, and feels very dry and burns like a severe sunburn. I can't seem to get enough moisture into it...probably because the top layer needs to slough off. I think I'll keep my wrinkles and consider myselff a "Dove girl!"Sally


----------



## mebs786 (Feb 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *dnemke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Has anyone used this system, im tempted to purchase. Results ? I have not used it personally but I just did a google search and there seems to be good reviews on it. Also you such do a search on You Tube. There is lots of videos that came up on my search.


----------



## isabella (Aug 23, 2009)

*Tried it for 1 month - absolutely no difference on area that I used it.*

*Zero return for a lot of time (takes longer than you think) and a lot of $'s.



*


----------

